# HAT L1 R2 vs Clarus tweeter



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I want to upgrade my Clarus tweeter to a Legatia 1l pro R2.

Is it worth the price tag or will the difference even be noticeable?


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Any input?


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you not like about the clarus tweets ? I tried to listen to all the brands I could but no one around me has the Hats . After reading and comparing specs I got a pair of these . I couldn't be happier . They will cross really low if you want and they take power with great composure . I can't see the Hats being worth twice as much as these . Just my 2 cents as I haven't heard the Hats ( just about everything but the Hats though ) but I'm sure they are very nice . I just couldn't spend that much.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

They sound great; but I can't stop wondering what the top level HATs sound like. I dont want to spend $500 and say, "they sound the same".


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I think we get caught up in the hype . You should definitely listen to them before you buy .


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I was able to hear the clarus and the legatia on a trip to mesa az. I preferred the L1's to the clarus. I haven't heard the r2's but I thought the L1's were worth the extra money, so that is what I bought. Maybe someone else can chime I on the R2's.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought the Clarus tweeters and LOVED them, i upgraded to the L1's and hated them. I have been told the R1's are better but for that kind of money i would look else where. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The R2's were some of the best sounding tweeters I have ever had the pleasure to listen to. That being said, if you cross them below 1200hz, you are going to have issues. I had to run them that low because Scott designed my system to use the L8SE in the Kicks, and the L1R2 in the pillars are my front stage. While the 8se is a great driver, I blew the tweeters due to being played too low. Scott tuned the car, but, I think it was no one's fault but the drivers. They needed to be higher for the tweeters, and lower for the midbass, and had maybe some L3SE's to handle midrange. But the L1R2 is a phenomenal tweeter.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

I have the Clarus set running active. I was as curious as you so one day my dealer just dropped it in a pair of L1v2 for a quick demo ( the dealer did not stock the L1 R2). Well, I could not go back to the Clarus. The L1v2 has more details and sounded more relax and more transparent. The instruments had more body or sounded fuller.
After that experience, I wanted to buy the L1 R2 so I don't have to upgrade again. But when I talked to Chris LaCombe via email at Team Hybrids, he told me I do not need to buy the L1 R2 since I am running 3 way active. If you are running two way active then I say yet do it, else just get the L1v2.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

yeah...I noticed no need for the R2's after the L4SE's went in....they sound very good. The R2's just blend in now.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it was mentioned that the Clarus tweeter was based on an old L1 tweeter. The biggest difference between L1 Pro and Clarus in their performance specs, is that L1 Pro has a much lower resonance frequency, so you can high pass it as low as 2KHz, which the Clarus tweeter is meant to play from 5-6KHz up.


----------

